# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  Fukushima ultima un plan experimental para contener fugas de agua radiactiva

## F. Lázaro

Curiosa noticia la que acabo de leer...




> *Fukushima ultima un plan experimental para contener fugas de agua radiactiva*
> 
> 26.02.14 - 07:30 -EFE | TOKIO
> 
> 
> 
> *Los técnicos de la accidentada planta nuclear de Fukushima se preparan para probar en las próximas semanas un plan experimental que consistirá en congelar el suelo en torno a los reactores para tratar de contener los vertidos de agua radiactiva al mar.*
> 
> La cadena pública NHK ha informado que el operador de la central, Tokyo Electric Power (TEPCO), quiere realizar la primera prueba como pronto el 11 de marzo, día en se cumplen tres años del terremoto y tsunami que devastaron el noreste de Japón y provocaron en la planta el peor accidente nuclear desde el de Chernóbil (Ucrania) en 1986.
> ...

----------

